# clients über Java-applets auf Com-Port von server



## Matsky (17. Jan 2006)

Hallo

ich habe noch ein Verständnisproblem bezüglich Java applets in Verbindung mit Javax.comm.
ich möchte einen Microcontroller mit Hilfe von Java über einen Webbroser mit der Com-Schnitt-
stelle steuern. Also der Controller ist an einen Server über com angeschlossen und es soll
mit beliebigen clients über das Netzwerk mit Hilfe des Browsers und Java-applets darauf zu-
gegriffen werden. 
Ob ich das als alter Spaghetti-coder in Java überhaupt hin bekomme soll erstmal nicht die Frage
sein, vielmehr konnte ich bei meiner Suche im Web  keine konkreten Hinweise finden ob die 
clients auch direkt auf die com-Schnittstelle des Servers zugreifen können.

für links oder andere Hinweise währe ich sehr dankbar


Matsky


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Jan 2006)

die Clients kommunizieren mit dem Server doch über HTTP, ist kein Problem

nur dass der Server eine Komponente enthält, die mit der COM sprechen muss ist in Java eventuell etwas hakelig

BTW:
direkter Zugriff der Clients auf COM Schnittstelle des Servers ist definitiv völlig unmöglich, hab noch nie gehört dass es eine TCP/IP to COM Bridge geben könnte...


----------



## Matsky (17. Jan 2006)

danke für die prompte Antwort Bleiglanz



			
				Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> BTW:
> direkter Zugriff der Clients auf COM Schnittstelle des Servers ist definitiv völlig unmöglich, hab noch nie gehört dass es eine TCP/IP to COM Bridge geben könnte...



ich habe mich wohl etwas unbeholfen ausgedrückt mit direktem Zugriff meinte ich natürlich Java-applets
Mir ist nur nicht klar ob die Clients wenn sie ein entsprechendes applet laden dann auf ihre eigene Com
oder die des Servers zugreifen.



			
				Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nur dass der Server eine Komponente enthält, die mit der COM sprechen muss ist in Java eventuell etwas hakelig



meinst du damit die comm API ?
Ich habe diese bei mir mit einer Beispiel Anwendung (Terminal in Java) ausbrobiert und konnte 
Kommandos an den controller übergeben, nur handelt es sich dabei nicht um ein applet das ich
von einem beliebigen client ausführe.

MfG

Matsky


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Jan 2006)

OK passt schon alles

1. das Applet sollte von COM überhaupt nix wissen, wenns überhaupt ginge (Sicherheit?) dann würde das auf die lokale COM Schnittstelle zugreifen

2. du musst dir selber eine Art Protokoll überlegen, wie das Applet mit dem Server kommuniziert (mit HTTP text hin und herschicken)

3. du musst irgenwie ein Java-Dingens schreiben, das auf dem Server läuft und mit dem Webserver kommunizieren kann UND das dieses "Gespräch" mit dem entfernten Applet in COM Zugriffe umsetzt


----------



## Matsky (17. Jan 2006)

ok verstehe

auf dem server muß also ein Java Programm laufen welches dann über http mit 
den applet auf den client kommuniziert 
Das macht die Sache noch komplexer. Warscheinlich ne Nummer zu groß für mich.  

besten Dank erstmal 

Matsky


----------



## AlArenal (17. Jan 2006)

Für den Datentransport bietet sich z.B. XML-RPC an. Dann muss man wenigstens nicht noch eine eigene Transportschicht basteln.


----------

